# I'm finally turning again.........give me some cri



## woodscavenger (Sep 26, 2006)

I finally moved my family from North Carolina to Boise Idaho.  I love the dry desert!  It took a while but I finally arranged my tools in my garage and finally turned a couple of pens.  I have wanted to do some pens like this for a while.  I have been bored with my typical assortment.  Let me know what you think.  

Here is the group:






Pen 1:
A closed end Baron RB.  Woods include amboyna burl, afzelia burl, curly mahogany (didn't end up being very curly), canary wood, and black maple veneer.








Pen 2:
Baron RB for my wife with not so curly maple, bocote, and black maple veneers.





Ring Holder:
I made this for my wife for our 12th anniversary.  It was quick and simple and made a great impression.  I noticed she always takes her ring off near the sink at night so it is great for her.  It is from briar stem burl, african blackwood, and BOW.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow Wow Wow, I'm speechless

Wayne


----------



## JimGo (Sep 26, 2006)

Shane, how can you even post such junk?  I'll tell ya what...you turn a few more like these (you obviously need the practice) and send them all to me (except the ring holder - that's too sentimental to send).  I'll keep them out of your line of sight, this way you won't get too frustrated having to look at them day in and day out.

No need to write a big efusive thank you to me...this selflessness is just part of who I am - selfless, and humble.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 26, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## rtgleck (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are just amazing... Beautiful pens, those will be wonderful to write with.  Great job


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 26, 2006)

Excellent segmentation.  All 3 are beautiful.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2006)

Incredible, Shane!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 26, 2006)

Excellent execution, the scallops have a "Gisi" flavor.
I like the Bocote maple one though I would like to see it with the gold CB omitted.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 26, 2006)

Outstanding work!  I like how you used the black veneer to set off all of the segments in the closed end pen.


----------



## angboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice pens! I really like the pattern on the closed end baron but prefer the colors on the other baron. Now as for the ring holder-it looks great too- I have a line of pens I think it would fit right in with! [}][}]


----------



## carverken (Sep 26, 2006)

Dont worry about the curly not being.  They are stunning without it.


----------



## alparent (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />I have been bored with my typical assortment.



Definitely not boring and definitely not typical. WOW!

The only drawback of posting great work like that is that now you will have to post some instructions on how you achieved those beauties, so new guys like me can learn and try.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 26, 2006)

Shane, may I add my congratulations?  Superb workmanship and design!  I am not overly fond of glue ups and segmented pens because the beauty and character of the woods usually become lost in the "flair" of the design and becomes less significant than the cutting, gluing, and "show off my skill" aspect. Your designs leave the beauty of the wood intact and show off your assembly skills and attention to detail.  Thanks for showing and sharing.

Plainly speaking, "Beautifully done!"


----------



## twoofakind (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome. Speechless. For someone who has not turned in a while, you have not lost a step. In fact you may have gained a few!
Andy


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 26, 2006)

Very, Very Nice Shane!


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice stuff there Shane, glad to see you back and turning. 
That sounds like a pretty big move for the family, hope every gets settled in.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 26, 2006)

Ecellent job! those are stunning pens!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful work, Shane. From Anthony's scale... [^][:0]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 26, 2006)

Fabulous work.[]  The closed end Baron is really gorgeous, but the other one is also stunning.  And, welcome to the West.  It will just a "short" drive to Provo for the Penturners Rendesvous next year.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome back Shane and glad you are settled and turning again so we can see the great pens you've made. Curly or not, they are stunning pens and the segmentations are very well done.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Fabulous work.[]  The closed end Baron is really gorgeous, but the other one is also stunning.  And, welcome to the West.  It will just a "short" drive to Provo for the Penturners Rendesvous next year.


----------



## Dario (Sep 26, 2006)

I am not into segmented work much but these work for me.  Good job!!!


----------



## Radman (Sep 26, 2006)

Good thing I'm typing, because my jaw is on the floor.  Those are some pretty terrific pens. Outstanding work!!![][][][][][]


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great pens


----------



## csb333 (Sep 26, 2006)

They both look great. That closed end is one fine looking pen!! Chris


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 26, 2006)

The closed end blank was drilled a little off-center but not too bad.  I would also like to leave off the Baron CB but have not found a great way to do that.  Any tips out there.  Also I forgot the maple veneer between the bocote scallops. Oh well.


----------



## vick (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> [br  I would also like to leave off the Baron CB but have not found a great way to do that.



Beautiful work.  To leave the centerband off on a Baron is pretty simple.  

Method 1 -  chuck the part with the trim ring in a collet chuck and turn off the trim ring till it is down to the inside diameter of the tube.  Be carefull because you are taking about 1/8th of cap length.

Method 2 - To make it a little prettier so you can not see the tube give your self a little clearance between the tube and the end of the cap ( = to the size of the trim ring).  Then turn the trim ring to the ID of the drilled hole.  When you press it in the tube will not be visible when you look in the cap.


----------



## chitswood (Sep 26, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0]

Go turn some more! they look beautiful[]


----------



## Scott (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Shane,

I think the move to Boise did you good!  Of course some of the best penturners are from Idaho!   [8D]

These are amazing pens!  Very, very nice work on those segments!  You've got a style there that is just very attractive!  Excellent!

Scott.


----------



## Draken (Sep 26, 2006)

Wonderful workmanship!  I too would like to call for a tutorial on how you did these.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 26, 2006)

Beautiful pens!!!!

Realize that I don't do glue-ups.  But for those calling for a tutorial, I will guess that the straight line inserts are done by cutting the blank in half and inserting a veneer, wood, veneer sandwich.

The semi-circles are far more challenging.  But, I would guess the blank is run through a router with a semicircle bit, then the insert is run with the corresponding arc, creating matching pieces.  

Shane, this is in no way an attempt to minimize your work.  Just seems to me that anyone that wants to do the same thing should be able to figure out a method that "works for them!!!"

No offense meant to ANYONE.  Try it YOUR way, it may be a BETTER way!!!

If not, see my signature line![][][]


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree.  We should be like the Jedi Knights, and, to an extent, build our own lightsabres.  (This monthly fanboy moment has been brought to you by Geeks-R-Us.  I will now return to my previously scheduled suave Renaissance manhood.)


----------



## gerryr (Sep 26, 2006)

I too agree and I would also offer that these techniques have already been well covered in other tutorials.  What really counts is what you do with the knowledge that's already out there.  What Shane did was impeccable workmanship and a beautiful choice of wood.


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 26, 2006)

Mate YOu are inspirational. They are awesome. One day I do hope I can make pens as good as yours. 
bye Toni


----------



## vick (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> The semi-circles are far more challenging.  But, I would guess the blank is run through a router with a semicircle bit, then the insert is run with the corresponding arc, creating matching pieces.



Actually it is a lot easier than that
http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/tutorials/Gisi.pdf

You just cut angled pieces and the turning process make them rounded (see tutorial).  These are special because of the execution and choice of materials


----------



## Snazzypens (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you vick very much i been trying ot find out how you do that. Awesome
Toni


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice work.  Looks like the change of scenery is agreeing with you!!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 26, 2006)

G'Day Shane congratulations mate your pens are not just pens there a work of art the ones that do segmented pens will no how much time and effort is involved'well done Shane[]


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice job, I love the subtleties of the woods used!


----------



## kkwall (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice work!

Lovely pens!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 27, 2006)

Those are just amazing.  The second has better contrast, at least on the photos.


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow, the Bocote and Maple combination is awesome.  You did an amazing job with it and the others.
Rob


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 10, 2006)

Shane, good to see  you turning again. Nice segmenting, I like your style! I have had a lot of success with the "ring towers" at shows. The nice thing is there is no cost for materials as they are made from scraps. Most go for ten dollars or more at the shows. here are a few I will sell.



> _Originally posted by woodscavenger_
> <br />I finally moved my family from North Carolina to Boise Idaho.  I love the dry desert!  It took a while but I finally arranged my tools in my garage and finally turned a couple of pens.  I have wanted to do some pens like this for a while.  I have been bored with my typical assortment.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Here is the group:
> ...


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 10, 2006)

Very very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2006)

A job well done concrats'[]


----------

